

Ask/Offer HN: Anyone wants to connect? - hanifvirani

Hello HN. Long time reader, first time poster here.<p>Life can be a little difficult and lonely for a solo hacker working without a proper co-founder. Being geographically disconnected from the startup world makes it even harder, missing out on all the cool meetups and hackathons I keep reading about. Over the last few weeks, I connected with a few HNers via hnofficehours, the #startups irc channel, and some HN Google docs. It has been a good experience; making new friends and exchanging thoughts over our respective projects. I found myself motivated each time I talked to these guys, pushing me to work harder on my own projects.<p>So I thought I should reach out and connect with more such people. If anyone wants to talk about startups, bounce ideas, get some feedback, or if you need a hand with something, if you are just feeling down and need some motivation, or simply want to make a new friend, please feel free to contact me.<p>My skype id is hanifvirani and my email is in my profile.<p>Lastly, I would like to thank HN for being such a great community and a bank of knowledge. You have been a significant help.
======
clojurerocks
I second the Hear Hear! Im actually involved with social entrepreneurship
right now and doing several projects with non profits and technology. So ya
would definitely be open to talking about them or technology and startups in
general.

Im on skype under edwards_ross and my gmail is startupz.net at gmail.com.

Maybe we can setup an email list or something and get a talk going.

------
metachris
A lot of people here are also on convore: <https://convore.com/hacker-news>

~~~
hanifvirani
Wasn't aware of this one. Thanks!

------
hanifvirani
This is what I meant about being a great community. Already had some great
discussions with a few people. Unfortunately my net has been a bit unstable.
Looking forward to talking to the rest, and hopefully more of you.

------
terryjsmith
Hear, hear! I'd love to hear from and bounce ideas off other HNers on chat.

Skype: ternaryworks

GTalk: tj.hackin.smith

------
atgm
What server is the IRC channel on?

~~~
hanifvirani
#startups is on irc.freenode.net

